# Ultimate “Drive-Off” allowance of $1,000 on a new BMW



## rich8566 (Dec 3, 2006)

Dear Rich:

On behalf of BMW of North America, we would like to thank you for attending our BMW Ultimate Driving Event this summer. We hope you thoroughly enjoyed your experience at the event. As a special thank you for your participation, we would like to offer you an Ultimate “Drive-Off” allowance of $1,000 on a new BMW.

From June 15 through September 30, 2010 this offer is available on the 2010 X3, 535i Gran Turismo, 550i Gran Turismo, 550i xDrive Gran Turismo, all 6 Series models and all model year 2011 vehicles with the exception of the all-new 5 Series Sedan.

This year, there are 11 new BMW models to experience, including
the new 3 Series Coupe and Convertible, as well as the X5. With so many options to choose from—and all of them boasting the legendary BMW performance and no-cost maintenance—it's the perfect time to get into the Ultimate Driving Machine®.

Your redemption code for this special offer is xxxxxxx-xxxxxxx.

Please retain this e-mail. It must be presented to the dealer at the time of the sale. Make sure to visit any BMW center before September 30th to take advantage of this special offer.

Sincerely,
BMW of North America


----------



## bmrowe (Aug 9, 2007)

Nice. Are you planning on using it? PM me if you aren't : ).


----------



## erbeman (Jun 14, 2010)

Yea, I got this too and was wondering if I would be able to use it when doing my ED negotiations.


----------



## JW_BMW (Oct 3, 2007)

erbeman said:


> Yea, I got this too and was wondering if I would be able to use it when doing my ED negotiations.


No...EDs do not qualify


----------



## mikytalky (Jan 27, 2010)

If you will not be using it, PM me pls. I am in market for a non-ED lease, this may be useful.



erbeman said:


> Yea, I got this too and was wondering if I would be able to use it when doing my ED negotiations.


Mike


----------



## JW_BMW (Oct 3, 2007)

:tsk: it is non transferable EXCEPT to the same household/same address


----------



## Beemersn (Jan 1, 2006)

I will be attending same "Ultimate Drive-Off" event on July 22nd. How long it after attending the event did you receive this offer?

I have ordered X35D in May and will be picking it up end of July. Would I be able to use this allowance (assuming that I will get this)? Please let me know

Thanks


----------



## rich8566 (Dec 3, 2006)

Beemersn said:


> I will be attending same "Ultimate Drive-Off" event on July 22nd. How long it after attending the event did you receive this offer?
> 
> I have ordered X35D in May and will be picking it up end of July. Would I be able to use this allowance (assuming that I will get this)? Please let me know
> 
> Thanks


 i received it within about 5 days.


----------



## Alpine300ZHP (Jan 31, 2007)

Beemersn said:


> I will be attending same "Ultimate Drive-Off" event on July 22nd. How long it after attending the event did you receive this offer?
> 
> I have ordered X35D in May and will be picking it up end of July. Would I be able to use this allowance (assuming that I will get this)? Please let me know
> 
> Thanks


Took me about 2 weeks to get mine. I hope you gave them an email address...that is how they send it to you. My ultimate drive made me realize that I DONT want a new BMW x5....the old ones feel so much more solid than the one I drove. BMW is decontenting their cars and it really shows.....so much that I refuse to buy one. It is unbelievable that I drove a 57k x5 that was basically stripped and lacked a rear cargo cover (its no longer standard). Those rear cargo covers are standard on a Kia, but not on a BMW  Also, I noticed the level of road noise was much higher in the 2011 x5 than in my buddy's 2009 x5. BMW thinks we dont notice this stuff, but we do and if I cannot find a clean CPO I will be taking my business elsewhere.


----------



## thumper_330 (Jan 3, 2009)

JW_BMW said:


> No...EDs do not qualify


That's a pity. Is there somewhere I can see that rule? Or in Wiki parlance; citation needed


----------



## BMWFanboy (Apr 27, 2008)

thumper_330 said:


> That's a pity. Is there somewhere I can see that rule? Or in Wiki parlance; citation needed


He works at a dealership.


----------



## Newmanium (May 9, 2007)

Alpine300ZHP said:


> Took me about 2 weeks to get mine. I hope you gave them an email address...that is how they send it to you. My ultimate drive made me realize that I DONT want a new BMW x5....the old ones feel so much more solid than the one I drove. BMW is decontenting their cars and it really shows.....so much that I refuse to buy one. It is unbelievable that I drove a 57k x5 that was basically stripped and lacked a rear cargo cover (its no longer standard). Those rear cargo covers are standard on a Kia, but not on a BMW  Also, I noticed the level of road noise was much higher in the 2011 x5 than in my buddy's 2009 x5. BMW thinks we dont notice this stuff, but we do and if I cannot find a clean CPO I will be taking my business elsewhere.


What size tires did that X5 had? I test drove a 2010 X5 30i, 2011 X5 35d, and a RX 350. The 2011 was the quietest to my ears (yes, even quieter than the Lexus!). It had standard 18" tires, and the Lexus had the 19" which might be partly to explain.

Might be worth investigating rather than making a snap judgment, could be that your test drive had the 20" tires.


----------



## thumper_330 (Jan 3, 2009)

BMWFanboy said:


> He works at a dealership.


Indeed... but that doesn't exclude one from providing a citation. A dealer can tell you a lot of things, does not make them true. Now, while I trust he's telling the truth I'd like to see a citation where BMW state that it is not usable for ED cars.

One dealer I tried to buy a car from tried to tell me that a $2500 deposit was required before they'd order it. I'll leave it as an exercise to the reader to decide whether or not I took them up on this "offer".


----------



## erbeman (Jun 14, 2010)

thumper_330 said:


> Indeed... but that doesn't exclude one from providing a citation. A dealer can tell you a lot of things, does not make them true. Now, while I trust he's telling the truth I'd like to see a citation where BMW state that it is not usable for ED cars.
> 
> One dealer I tried to buy a car from tried to tell me that a $2500 deposit was required before they'd order it. I'll leave it as an exercise to the reader to decide whether or not I took them up on this "offer".


This is the verbage at the bottom of the email:

Ultimate Drive Off Allowance is valid June 15 through September 30, 2010 to the recipient of this e-mail or any family member residing within the same household. Offer can only be redeemed once. Offer valid on eligible vehicles only. Offer valid on final negotiated price and may be combined with any other eligible offer that is available at time of purchase. Offer valid towards lease or purchase price and cannot be used for tax, title, registration, destination or other dealership fees. Some restrictions apply, see dealer for details.


----------



## JW_BMW (Oct 3, 2007)

thumper_330 said:


> Indeed... but that doesn't exclude one from providing a citation. A dealer can tell you a lot of things, does not make them true. Now, while I trust he's telling the truth I'd like to see a citation where BMW state that it is not usable for ED cars.
> 
> One dealer I tried to buy a car from tried to tell me that a $2500 deposit was required before they'd order it. I'll leave it as an exercise to the reader to decide whether or not I took them up on this "offer".


You want to see a citation?...its called going into your local authorized BMW dealer and asking to see the BMW NA bulletin ... in an unofficial BMW public forum I won't be attaching, emailing or Pming any official BMW NA, FS documents for your viewing pleasure.


----------



## justcallmeAl (Jun 21, 2010)

*6/28 Ultimate Drive event*

I am going to the 6/28 Ultimate Drive Event in Bloomfield NJ. I work with a sales woman there who has been straight forward and hastle free in the past. From what I understand the certificate is excluded on the 2011 5 series. Is that what everyone else heard? I am hoping to use mine on the 2011 335xi coupe. I have a lease terminating in Sept.


----------



## JW_BMW (Oct 3, 2007)

justcallmeAl said:


> I am going to the 6/28 Ultimate Drive Event in Bloomfield NJ. I work with a sales woman there who has been straight forward and hastle free in the past. From what I understand the certificate is excluded on the 2011 5 series. Is that what everyone else heard? I am hoping to use mine on the 2011 335xi coupe. I have a lease terminating in Sept.


No go for the 5er....good for everything else.


----------



## tigerkitty (Sep 20, 2007)

I accidentally deleted the original invitation email to that driving event, is it possible to request for another one? :yikes:

My lease will end in early November. I know I won't be returning my car until Nov..Will I be able to redeem the $1000 allowance if I order the new car in August? Or it must be used at the point of signing the contract?


----------



## justcallmeAl (Jun 21, 2010)

I have one for NJ if you would like I can send it to you.


----------



## justcallmeAl (Jun 21, 2010)

I am sure I cant swing the lease on a 5 anyway. thanks man


----------



## Newmanium (May 9, 2007)

JW_BMW said:


> As long as you signed in on the day of the event AND participated in the demo/drive you are fine.


So do I get the credit when buying the car - or is this a rebate type thing from BMW? I had thought it would be applied at time of purchase (which if I don't have the code yet... wasn't sure how that would work).

Thanks for the info.


----------



## JW_BMW (Oct 3, 2007)

Newmanium said:


> So do I get the credit when buying the car - or is this a rebate type thing from BMW? I had thought it would be applied at time of purchase (which if I don't have the code yet... wasn't sure how that would work).
> 
> Thanks for the info.


Its a rebate...

We have a master list...


----------



## Beemersn (Jan 1, 2006)

If anyone from Porland, Oregon wants to attend this event on July 22nd let me know. I have two separate invitations.


----------



## fishskis (Dec 18, 2004)

BMWFanboy said:


> The poster's question was idiotic.


Actually, your post is "idiotic".

I couldn't agree with Thumper_330 more. There is a lot of misinformation and disinformation out there. He asked a simple question requesting a citation of a specific rule; he did not question anyone's integrity or knowledge. I went to a driving event last week, and I will be doing an ED in the near future; no one from BMW has said anything to me about ED being excluded from this offer, so this is new and important information to me.

Frankly, if this is an exclusion that BMW does not make clear in its written offer to the customer, I would say an ED purchaser might have a pretty compelling case for BMW to perform.


----------



## JW_BMW (Oct 3, 2007)

fishskis said:


> Actually, your post is "idiotic".
> 
> I couldn't agree with Thumper_330 more. There is a lot of misinformation and disinformation out there. He asked a simple question requesting a citation of a specific rule; he did not question anyone's integrity or knowledge. I went to a driving event last week, and I will be doing an ED in the near future; no one from BMW has said anything to me about ED being excluded from this offer, so this is new and important information to me.
> 
> Frankly, if this is an exclusion that BMW does not make clear in its written offer to the customer, I would say an ED purchaser might have a pretty compelling case for BMW to perform.


*restrictions apply, see dealer for details* Its in your offer email...


----------



## fishskis (Dec 18, 2004)

JW_BMW said:


> *restrictions apply, see dealer for details* Its in your offer email...


I have not received my offer email yet. Your point illustrates the very reason it is important to see the details in writing. When I spoke to the dealer at the ultimate driving event, he said the only exclusion to the $1,000 allowance was the 5 series sedan; I specifically spoke to him about my planned ED purchase. There was no question that I was purchasing via ED, and there was no mention by him of any exclusion for an ED deal.

So, there you go; one dealer says one thing, another says another thing. Who is correct? Without seeing specific conditions in writing how do you know?

As it relates to me, the allowance is probably moot since I will likely be purchasing the car after the specified period.

Of course, if an informed CA on this board states something, I would assume it to be correct; but if he says something that is contradicted by another dealer, and it is not made clear in a written correspondence from BMWNA (as in this case with the offer email), I would want to get written confirmation of the correct answer.


----------



## thumper_330 (Jan 3, 2009)

Honestly, if I were in a position to do so I would probably go ahead and call BMWNA to get the straight skinny on it. I know it says to consult the dealer, but I think there's a compelling enough reason here to say that different dealers appear to be telling you different things.

Again, not to say I mistrust or disbelieve JW_BMW, and to me I'm getting a good enough deal on my car right now that $1000 is not a really significant factor to me. However, for anyone else who has the coupon and intends to use it on an ED, you could do much worse than call up BMWNA and ask.


----------



## willyp5 (Jul 29, 2007)

JW_BMW said:


> Its a rebate...
> 
> We have a master list...


How does the rebate get applied if you take delivery of the car before attending one of these events? Does the rebate come from BMWNA directly? How long after delivery can you attend an event and still qualify?

Thanks so much!!!


----------



## BMWFanboy (Apr 27, 2008)

fishskis said:


> Actually, your post is "idiotic".
> 
> I couldn't agree with Thumper_330 more. There is a lot of misinformation and disinformation out there. He asked a simple question requesting a citation of a specific rule; he did not question anyone's integrity or knowledge. I went to a driving event last week, and I will be doing an ED in the near future; no one from BMW has said anything to me about ED being excluded from this offer, so this is new and important information to me.
> 
> Frankly, if this is an exclusion that BMW does not make clear in its written offer to the customer, I would say an ED purchaser might have a pretty compelling case for BMW to perform.


And there are unicorns.


----------



## JW_BMW (Oct 3, 2007)

willyp5 said:


> How does the rebate get applied if you take delivery of the car before attending one of these events? Does the rebate come from BMWNA directly? How long after delivery can you attend an event and still qualify?
> 
> Thanks so much!!!


You can't ...the offer is a rebate, gift whatever you want to call it to those who attended the event.


----------



## willyp5 (Jul 29, 2007)

JW_BMW said:


> You can't ...the offer is a rebate, gift whatever you want to call it to those who attended the event.


Sorry for not being more clear with my question. Let's say I attend the event a couple days before taking delivery. What do I do then to get the rebate since the email won't come until after delivery?


----------



## JW_BMW (Oct 3, 2007)

willyp5 said:


> Sorry for not being more clear with my question. Let's say I attend the event a couple days before taking delivery. What do I do then to get the rebate since the email won't come until after delivery?


The dealer you attended the event at will have a master list of all attendees. If you purchase from a dealer other than where you attended the event...they will have to call BMW to verify info.


----------



## Crimson (Apr 22, 2010)

thumper_330 said:


> Honestly, if I were in a position to do so I would probably go ahead and call BMWNA to get the straight skinny on it.
> 
> ...for anyone else who has the coupon and intends to use it on an ED, you could do much worse than call up BMWNA and ask.


I called BMWNA to ask this exact question, and they said they didn't know and that I should ask my dealer.


----------



## TN_3 (Oct 4, 2007)

JW_BMW said:


> Its a rebate...
> 
> We have a master list...


So, if this is a rebate, does that mean BMWNA sends you a check after you take delivery, or does it come off of the price before you sign paperwork?


----------



## Newmanium (May 9, 2007)

TN_3 said:


> So, if this is a rebate, does that mean BMWNA sends you a check after you take delivery, or does it come off of the price before you sign paperwork?


Any answer to this? How does it work when you plan to attend the event AFTER having taken delivery of the car?

Will you get a check directly from BMW? Or will the dealer get a check and then give the $1000 to you in some form? Or will it just flat out not work?


----------



## JW_BMW (Oct 3, 2007)

Newmanium said:


> Any answer to this? How does it work when you plan to attend the event AFTER having taken delivery of the car?
> 
> Will you get a check directly from BMW? Or will the dealer get a check and then give the $1000 to you in some form? Or will it just *flat out not work*?


see bold


----------



## Newmanium (May 9, 2007)

Newmanium said:


> What about delivery prior to getting the code (within a week or so)?





JW_BMW said:


> As long as you signed in on the day of the event AND participated in the demo/drive you are fine.


Ahh - so your prior statement isn't accurate (perhaps I misconstrued)? That's what had me confused.

Thanks for clarification - sounds like answer is to postpone delivery until driving event has taken place to get credit.


----------



## JW_BMW (Oct 3, 2007)

Newmanium said:


> Ahh - so your prior statement isn't accurate (perhaps I misconstrued)? That's what had me confused.
> 
> Thanks for clarification - sounds like answer is to postpone delivery until driving event has taken place to get credit.


I misunderstood your statement;

You do not have to receive the code prior to taking delivery BUT you must attend the event before taking delivery...in other words if you want to take delivery the same day of the event...you can do so...even with out the code. The key is you MUST attend first.


----------



## Newmanium (May 9, 2007)

All clear - thanks for the info!


----------



## willyp5 (Jul 29, 2007)

JW_BMW said:


> I misunderstood your statement;
> 
> You do not have to receive the code prior to taking delivery BUT you must attend the event before taking delivery...in other words if you want to take delivery the same day of the event...you can do so...even with out the code. The key is you MUST attend first.


You mentioned earlier that if you buy from a different dealer than where you attended the event, the dealer you're buying from just has to contact BMW NA. How does it work then if it's the same or next day - does the selling dealer call BMW who then calls the event dealer to confirm? Thanks again!


----------



## JW_BMW (Oct 3, 2007)

willyp5 said:


> You mentioned earlier that if you buy from a different dealer than where you attended the event, the dealer you're buying from just has to contact BMW NA. How does it work then if it's the same or next day - does the selling dealer call BMW who then calls the event dealer to confirm? Thanks again!


No, they will not be calling the event dealer...just have the selling dealer call BMW NA...

but if its the same day...I don't believe it will update that fast. The event coordinators will not submit the final list to NA till the end of the event.


----------



## willyp5 (Jul 29, 2007)

JW_BMW said:


> No, they will not be calling the event dealer...just have the selling dealer call BMW NA...
> 
> but if its the same day...I don't believe it will update that fast. The event coordinators will not submit the final list to NA till the end of the event.


That makes sense. Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Schneller78 (Jul 26, 2009)

Glad that I happened upon this thread. I recently ordered an '11 X5d which is scheduled to be built mid-July and it would be great to save an extra $1k. In any event, I found out that the dealer from which I ordered the X5d would be hosting an Ultimate Drive-Off event this week. I called the BMW 1-800 number and they said that all of the reservation slots were full for the dealer. Would I be able to just rock up to the dealer without a reservation, fill out a form where I can conveniently enter my email address, rack up a few miles on new 2011s and then expect to get an email granting me the $1000 allowance a few days later? Or do I need the invitation followed by the reservation to be able to take get the allowance?


----------



## JW_BMW (Oct 3, 2007)

Schneller78 said:


> Glad that I happened upon this thread. I recently ordered an '11 X5d which is scheduled to be built mid-July and it would be great to save an extra $1k. In any event, I found out that the dealer from which I ordered the X5d would be hosting an Ultimate Drive-Off event this week. I called the BMW 1-800 number and they said that all of the reservation slots were full for the dealer. Would I be able to just *rock up to* the dealer without a reservation, fill out a form where I can conveniently enter my email address, rack up a few miles on new 2011s and then expect to get an email granting me the $1000 allowance a few days later? Or do I need the invitation followed by the reservation to be able to take get the allowance?


I don't think you can rock up the dealer :rofl: But I would call the toll free line again and ask to go on the waiting list....if that fails ...just do a walkin during one of their early slots...there are bound to be no shows. If there is a no show...than bingo you are it. They do drives every 30 mins I believe.


----------



## Schneller78 (Jul 26, 2009)

JW_BMW said:


> *I don't think you can rock up the dealer* :rofl: But I would call the toll free line again and ask to go on the waiting list....if that fails ...just do a walkin during on of their early slots...there are bound to be no shows. If there is a no show...than bingo you are it. They do drives every 30 mins I believe.


Well, certain dealers are a little more open minded than others, so I guess it would be a toss of the dice to see which kind I get! Thanks for the advice and I will give the 1-800 number a call tomorrow.

Rock on!:supdude:


----------



## rob620 (Jun 29, 2010)

I attended 2 Ultimate Driving Events at 2 Different dealers. I already received 1 rebate email and I am waiting for the second. Can I use both of them ?


----------



## Schneller78 (Jul 26, 2009)

Tried the toll-free number again and low and behold, there was availability, so I was able to lock in a time to drive the new 550i. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## JW_BMW (Oct 3, 2007)

rob620 said:


> I attended 2 Ultimate Driving Events at 2 Different dealers. I already received 1 rebate email and I am waiting for the second. Can I use both of them ?


1 per household


----------



## 488civ10 (Jun 26, 2010)

In doing some research prior to purchase, I've had one salesman say the $1k is applicable toward ED, one that said it does not apply, and one that hasn't gotten back to me. How difficult can it be to figure out?



thumper_330 said:


> No, it was perfectly valid, as was JW_BMW's response. I merely asked for clarification, but if you're happy blindly following anything that other people tell you without asking for evidence then I for one will watch the news with interest.
> 
> It does lead me to wonder why BMW don't actually publish all the rules and regulations regarding these kinds of benefits. I suspect that someone more motivated than I could actually use the $1K for an ED car based upon the legal tenet that you cannot create restrictions that are not published freely in such a promotion. However, I'm not really terribly motivated to hire an attorney to save less than $20 a month on a $60K - $70K car.


----------



## Newmanium (May 9, 2007)

488civ10 said:


> In doing some research prior to purchase, I've had one salesman say the $1k is applicable toward ED, one that said it does not apply, and one that hasn't gotten back to me. How difficult can it be to figure out?


All signs on here suggest that it doesn't apply to ED - get the salesman to give you the info in writing from their finance guy.


----------



## chrisk03 (Jun 30, 2010)

Called the BMW 800 line yesterday and all set to to the UD next Wed at a local dealer, as I had deleted the email as well. For anyone in the Philly area, I'm doing mine at Otto's BMW in West Chester, so luckily didn't miss the event. Hope this all works out cause I will probably have to order my car and always down for saving $$$.


----------



## mtch335i (Jan 21, 2009)

JW_BMW said:


> I misunderstood your statement;
> 
> You do not have to receive the code prior to taking delivery BUT you must attend the event before taking delivery...in other words if you want to take delivery the same day of the event...you can do so...even with out the code. The key is you MUST attend first.


I took the delivery after attend the event.
Week later I receive the rebate email, give it to my dealer. Now this the third week I still waiting for the rebate check. Anyone know how long it take to get the check? :dunno: Thanks


----------



## csmooth79 (Jan 30, 2008)

Its NOT A CHECK, the dealer should have taken it off the selling price of the car.

For example,

July 1 -- Driving Event

July 5 -- Delivery of Car, Dealer discounts car 1000 (wish it could have been used as cash as would have reduced down payment but oh well)

July 8 -- Get email and the dealer asked for it to be forwarded to him so they can get the rebate

All is good on my side and didnt have to reserve, my CA actually called me and asked if I could drive up and luckily I was in the area


----------



## mtch335i (Jan 21, 2009)

csmooth79 said:


> Its NOT A CHECK, the dealer should have taken it off the selling price of the car.
> 
> For example,
> 
> ...


Thanks for explain it.
My dealer did not take it off the selling price, I guess they are waiting to get rebate before cut me a check. But 3 weeks, they still not get the rebate? :dunno:
How long I have to wait for?


----------



## Newmanium (May 9, 2007)

Do you have anything in writing that they will give you that credit? I'd be nervous if the credit weren't taken off at purchase, wonder if they can still get the money post-sale.


----------



## mtch335i (Jan 21, 2009)

Newmanium said:


> Do you have anything in writing that they will give you that credit? I'd be nervous if the credit weren't taken off at purchase, wonder if they can still get the money post-sale.


No, they did not give anything in writing. That's why I'm asking the question.


----------



## chrisk03 (Jun 30, 2010)

mtch335i said:


> No, they did not give anything in writing. That's why I'm asking the question.


I hate to say this, but you may be screwed without something in writing. Also, the email specifically states, *"Please retain this e-mail. It must be presented to the dealer at the time of the sale."*, so if you gave to your dealer after the fact he could technically say he doesn't owe it to you. Hope you have faith in your dealer.

I've been trying to get the actual restrictions in writing on the offer, but the couple dealer's I've been to aren't too quick or keen on showing it to me. This whole offer thing is about as clear as mud and a little frustrating...probably on purpose.

Good luck!


----------



## Newmanium (May 9, 2007)

I'd check with your dealer ASAP and get some sort of immediate resolution (in writing) - do it in person if you have to. I'm curious whether they can even get the money from BMW at this point, or if it's lost. They can probably figure it out, but it might be a hassle.

You've got zero leverage at this point.


----------



## mtch335i (Jan 21, 2009)

chrisk03 said:


> I hate to say this, but you may be screwed without something in writing. Also, the email specifically states, *"Please retain this e-mail. It must be presented to the dealer at the time of the sale."*, so if you gave to your dealer after the fact he could technically say he doesn't owe it to you. Hope you have faith in your dealer.
> 
> I've been trying to get the actual restrictions in writing on the offer, but the couple dealer's I've been to aren't too quick or keen on showing it to me. This whole offer thing is about as clear as mud and a little frustrating...probably on purpose.
> 
> Good luck!


Called the dealer today, they said rebate take up to 4 weeks.:tsk: Cross my finger, hope I get the check next week.


----------



## mtch335i (Jan 21, 2009)

Thanks You guys for the advise!


----------

